# What must you have for frogs



## Jewyy95 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, im looking into getting an my frog licence but firstly i wanted to verify some things i will need for my frogs if i get them.

Can you give me some useful tips and some good facts on what to feed them etc.
Im new to the frog scene but im highly interested and will take good care if informed on some good things to do for the frogs.

Thanks

Also feel free to post pictures of your frogs and tanks to give me some ieason setting up my own


----------



## blueyman (Jun 13, 2011)

what species do you want?
here are some pics.









































































cheers cam


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 14, 2011)

wow cam theyre good pics.
Im thinking of getting a white lipped tree frog or striped marsh but im not sure yet ,

What do you feed the frogs and how are you meant to set up their tank?


----------



## frogboy77 (Jun 14, 2011)

a basic setup would include: glass tank( exo terra is best for frogs) a water bowl, the type of substrate you wish to have(pebbles, spagnum moss, paper towel, artificial plants and a few logs or branches, 

if you wish to keep a whitelipp your tank will need to be heated to about 28-30 degrees,
i reccomend a green tree frog as they adapt more to being handled and touched as the whitelipps dont usually tolerate this and are quite flighty.

hope that helps, if you need any more info send a pm or email me at [email protected] 

cheers, Jake


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 14, 2011)

Start off with a small _Litoria ewingii_, which require no heating, then move up to _Litoria caerulea_, which require a bit of heating, then _Litoria infrafrenata_.


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 14, 2011)

ohright thanks for that bit of help.
What do you feed your frogs?
What do they like best


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 14, 2011)

well a frog thread... i love these my first frog was a brown tree frog

here are some of my pics
iv'e still got way more than this

they love crickets basically what ever is the distance in-between the eyes of animal.


----------



## blueyman (Jun 14, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Start off with a small _Litoria ewingii_, which require no heating, then move up to _Litoria caerulea_, which require a bit of heating, then _Litoria infrafrenata_.


yes i would agree with that, but it is realy up to you.
or you could start off with perons tree frogs,
here are some pics of a wild one.
















,I wish i knew you could legaly keep wild frogs in south australia when i found it.
cheers cam


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 14, 2011)

yeh i wouldn't start on white lipped. go for a non tropical frog as in a brown tree frog person tree forg marsh frogs common froglet they all dont need any heating or anything. but green tree's are ok along with daintys are they both the easiest tropical frog to look after i think. then magnificent tree frog which is mid range and then you have your white lipped and red eyes. but in all states bar adelaide you will need a class 2 licence for red eyes i've been told, u wouldnt know because im in adelaide. you cant keep red eyes with any other frog as the red eyes have some sort of desease that grows in the frogs which dont actually hurt them or effect them one bit and can end up killing any other frog.

For the food for morphlings and juv's you can feed them crickets and house or blow flies when they become adults you can feed them crickets flies, mealworms, woodies, moths. and pretty much anything that moves.
they say frogs can eat food half there size but i wouldn't recommend it i would probly feed them 20% - 30% there body size to be on the safe side. 

i have a 2.5 cm White Lipped Tree Frog that eats 6 cricket one after the other then the others only eat 2 and even 1 but morphs and juv's should have food at all time also.

With white lipped if there temps aint up they tend to suffer really bad and can cause death.

anyways here is a couple of mine 














Enjoy


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for all the information everyone and i love all your frogs, 

Im thinking about the brown tree frog now ay .
Keep posting pics though lvoe to see some more species and also post some photos of their enclosures. that would ben interesting


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

Zac, love the Barred Frog, the _chloris_ and the _citropa_


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 16, 2011)

I have Red Eyed Tree Frogs and I find them very easy to keep but they do need to extra setup stuff like lighting etc. I house them in a zoomed glass enclosure. The bottom of the tank consists of water with an aquarium heater. The water heater warms the enclosure and also creates humidity. I also have hooked up a small water pump which acts as a small waterfall which is also good for humidity and it also filters the water when I turn it on. I supply UVA light for about 4 hours a day in the morning. The tank is usually warmed to between 18-25degrees but it drops down a lot at night in winter. 

I feed my frogs crickets but have tried roaches. I try to feed them twice a week. I dust the crickets in a vitamin suppliment every 2nd or 3rd feed. I now also have learnt to feed the frogs in a plastic tuppleware container. This allows me to control the amount of they each get and also means that crickets wont escape.

Try to provide some live plants if you can. My frogs really enjoy the Bird Nest Fern leaves and dont sit on the glass anymore. 

I wouldnt mind getting some Southern Brown Tree frogs next.

Heres a pic of my enclosure






One of my frogs on the leaf of a Birds nest fern.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 16, 2011)

real birdsnest or fake Willie? (hmmm,...can i put a real one in my enclosure,...im sure he'd love that!!))

dont know about other frog breeds but my ordinary gtf is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> real birdsnest or fake Willie? (hmmm,...can i put a real one in my enclosure,...im sure he'd love that!!))
> 
> dont know about other frog breeds but my ordinary gtf is freaking awesome!!!


 
yep, I only use real plants and am not really a fan of fake plants. I have the ones planted in the walls of the enclosure but lately I have also just added a larger one that is still in the plastic pot in to the enclosure. That way, when it starts to look a bit tired, I can put it outside for a few days.

I wanted GTFs but was worried about the size of my enclosure I had purchased. Figured it might be more suitable for RETFs


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks Big Willie! 

im not a fan of the fake plants for the frog, i tried fake vines, but a leaf he was sitting under sorta attached itself to his back and i had to spray him/it with water to get it off without hurting him,...ive been a bit put off since then,..

cant believe i didnt think of real plants, hahahahaha, his tank is massive, 4x3x2 foot! im gonna make him a rainforest!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 16, 2011)

yeh my big tank has to be made lol. thinking of making a custom backing with ledges adn some real plants in there alot to explain, it will be a bit far away as these guys not growing as quickly as i want them 2 only one of them is growing extra quick one hasnt even got ant bigger since i got it and finding it hard for it to eat.

there WLTF's any idea's???


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 16, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Zac, love the Barred Frog, the _chloris_ and the _citropa_


 thanks mate pretty cool big guy he eats a pinkie every week because hes so big


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 16, 2011)

zacthefrog said:


> thanks mate pretty cool big guy he eats a pinkie every week because hes so big


 
You're making me want one more! A big ground frog. I don't handle my tree frogs in case they jump off my hands, and also because they're extremely skittish, but I will handle any ground frog, including my Marshy.

Pinkies every week!? Can't wait until my _raniformis_ are full size, then they can eat some bigger prey... including a pinkie every so often 
I was planning on getting white clouds every now and then to feed as a treat, would you recommend this?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 16, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> yeh my big tank has to be made lol. thinking of making a custom backing with ledges adn some real plants in there alot to explain, it will be a bit far away as these guys not growing as quickly as i want them 2 only one of them is growing extra quick one hasnt even got ant bigger since i got it and finding it hard for it to eat.
> 
> there WLTF's any idea's???



yeah I have a weird frog like that, he doesnt have the same appetite to my other frogs. I now feed my frogs in a plastic tuppleware container so I can ensure that they all get plenty of food.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 18, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> yeah I have a weird frog like that, he doesnt have the same appetite to my other frogs. I now feed my frogs in a plastic tuppleware container so I can ensure that they all get plenty of food.


 
My big one will eat 6 cricket one after the other.i have them in a small tank and when they are all wide awake a douse the crickets in calcium powder and throw them in front of then and they just clean them up but when it comes to the tiny one it just doesn't seem to bother him and doesn't seem interested and now he hammy eaten in a week now. Tho he looks little fatter today them he did yesterday.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 19, 2011)

Some more pictures to peruse to help you decide on species, these are wilds.

_Litoria verreauxii
_




_Limnodynastes tasmaniensis
_




_Litoria chloris_





_Litoria peronii
_



As far as I am aware all above species are commonly available in the pet trade.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 19, 2011)

well doesnt matter now, the skinny one ended up giving his life up late this arfternoon, very sad.

Down to 2 now and they are going strong and healthy.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 20, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> well doesnt matter now, the skinny one ended up giving his life up late this arfternoon, very sad.
> 
> Down to 2 now and they are going strong and healthy.


 
Sorry to hear that


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 21, 2011)

yeh nothing i could od done to keep it alive but think its better where he is now then suffering any longer i suppose


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've got mags & top end greens, ( mags and whitelipps are only the hardest to look after if you don't know what your doing) red eyes are easier than greens so I don't know some of you are blabbing away about!.....?...
Live plants arnt good for frogs as they can contain diseases that frogs can catch, that's why nearly all people use fake. And frogs don't like being constaly wet.
I keep my tank at 33-40 degrees which is the temps that the frogs that I have get in the wild


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 14, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> I've got mags & top end greens, ( mags and whitelipps are only the hardest to look after if you don't know what your doing) red eyes are easier than greens so I don't know some of you are blabbing away about!.....?...
> Live plants arnt good for frogs as they can contain diseases that frogs can catch, that's why nearly all people use fake. And frogs don't like being constaly wet.
> I keep my tank at 33-40 degrees which is the temps that the frogs that I have get in the wild


_Litoria chloris_ aren't easier than Greens, from what I've read, because they're fragile. Very, very fragile.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 14, 2011)

this may be a silly question but do they croak a lot? or is it up to the individual?


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 15, 2011)

*!*



Jazzz said:


> this may be a silly question but do they croak a lot? or is it up to the individual?



depends on what you call alot, my little man has been bursting into song about 4-5 times a day lately, just for a few minutes each time,..im amazed by how loud he is tho!! i get really excited when i hear him, his croak has really filled out this year!! 

not sure on whats normal as hes my only one,..


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a female it won't croak at all.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 15, 2011)

ok thanks =] but i want to breed them...

its just that id have housemates that dont want loud animals. They will get over it!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 15, 2011)

Well are you thinking Green Tree frog? If you are planning to breed them there is likely to be a lot of croaking going on. Forget the housemates you might have issues with the neighbors.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahaha my spotted marshies sound like someone is playing a very angry game of marbles, right outside my bedroom door. Mind you the frogs could only be further away from my bedroom if they were outside. And they are small compared to other species.

Whilst I am already posting can anyone tell me the ideal ph for the enclosure water for frogs (spotteds in particular)?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 15, 2011)

7.2 between 6.5 and 7.5 is generally good. Closer to 7 for tadpoles.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 15, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> _Litoria chloris_ aren't easier than Greens, from what I've read, because they're fragile. Very, very fragile.



reading doent't help with anything, having the experience first hand tells u the truth, i used to have red eyes but got rid of them as i liked the bigger frogs better.....


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 15, 2011)

If reading doesn't help with anything, then why are there books?
By your logic, books should not exist. 
TAKE THAT SOCIETY!

Hey hey wait a minute... if you're giving him information, and he's seeing it, isn't it reading? 
And doesn't that mean the information you're giving him doesn't help with anything?


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 15, 2011)

What I am saying is that reading and taking in information from websites, books, web logs, forums, ect... does not always give u the right answer and experiencing it first hand when u have the animal in your care u are able to work out what is right and what is wrong, people just post stuff on websites just for the sake of it and are just bored and have nothing to do

I don't know why your making such a big deal out of it anyway, everybody has their own opinion and you should respect that not be trying to put people down by making them look stupid, u should just keep things to yourself if there not nice! 
You are just making yourself look like a fool!....


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 15, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> everybody has their own opinion and you should respect that not be trying to put people down by making them look stupid, u should just keep things to yourself if there not nice!
> You are just making yourself look like a fool!....


You tell me not to insult others, then insult me.
Wow.

Anyway back to the topic -- try getting some Limnodynastids, they're nice.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 15, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> I've got mags & top end greens, ( mags and whitelipps are only the hardest to look after if you don't know what your doing) red eyes are easier than greens so I don't know some of you are blabbing away about!.....?...
> Live plants arnt good for frogs as they can contain diseases that frogs can catch, that's why nearly all people use fake. And frogs don't like being constaly wet.
> I keep my tank at 33-40 degrees which is the temps that the frogs that I have get in the wild



In my experience, Red Eyed Tree Frogs are more difficult than GTFs. I have owned both and find the RETFs particularly sensitive to disturbance and are much more difficult to feed. But I must say, they are much more bullet proof than I expected.

I also disagree with your idea of live plants arent good for frogs. I have a fully planted viv with live plants and my frogs love them. So much that they rarely climb on the glass anymore, rather choosing to navigate the broad fern leaves instead. It would be highly unlikely for a frog disease to be laying dormant in a plant but I wash all my plants first. On the vivarium forums, there are heaps of people keeping live plants with frogs.

I actually cant recommend live plants more. My frogs enjoy them, they increase the ability of the enclosure to hold heat, increase humidity and look great. 

33-40 is way to hot and I wouldnt be surprised if your frogs have health issues down the track. Just because its 40 degrees in the region where these frogs are found, doesnt suggest that the microhabitat is this temperature. Frogs will find a cool place to survive these temps during the day and will come out at night to become active in the cooler temps.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 15, 2011)

Live plants just mean a lttle more work and monitoring. Fake plants don't grow and add character.


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well we will wait and see who gets diseases on their frogs first!, you are referring to Retf when I was talking about gtf & mtf!

i have had my frogs for 5 years and have no problems ( i'm 13 ), what does that show u



BigWillieStyles said:


> In my experience, Red Eyed Tree Frogs are more difficult than GTFs. I have owned both and find the RETFs particularly sensitive to disturbance and are much more difficult to feed.
> (But I must say, they are much more bullet proof than I expected.)
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe u shouldnt judje people's setups unless u actually know what is in there and how it works compared to yours, it might be better or worse than your setups that is not up to u or me to decide! Just stop fighting and get back onto the topic, all i was trying to do was help him out!

back on topic here is my enclosure,












Snakeluvver3 said:


> You tell me not to insult others, then insult me.
> Wow.
> 
> Anyway back to the topic -- try getting some Limnodynastids, they're nice.



i didn't insult others in any way and said "u are just making a fool of yourself" not calling u a fool!


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 16, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> i didn't insult others in any way and said "u are just making a fool of yourself" not calling u a fool!


If I'm making a fool of myself, I must be a fool, so your argument is invalid.
Just gonna say, your frogs don't look like they have ANY hiding places.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> You are just making yourself look like a fool!....


I dont think so, I just think he's stating what most people agree is the correct information. You're the one getting angry over it.

I personally will not plant live plants in my enclosure when I get one as they'll eventually die and make the enclosure gunky and horrible, I'll play it safe and go fake.


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 16, 2011)

I know NOTHING about keeping frogs, I dont know what they need to be happy etc, but i have to say, Frogboy, that enclosure looks awesome! To me that looks like a lovely display tank, & id be proud to have that sitting in my house! If they need hides, could u just add a hollow log maybe?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 16, 2011)

Private messages would be ideal place for this bickering, kiddies.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 16, 2011)

thats a beautiful enclosure frogboy!!
im very impressed!!

re live plants, i gave my frog a birds nest fern and he sends many thanks to big willie for the idea! 
he has 2 actually, so they get swapped over weekly and stay healthy,...moss around teh bottom to stop dirt sticking to him,...


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> If I'm making a fool of myself, I must be a fool, so your argument is invalid.
> Just gonna say, your frogs don't look like they have ANY hiding places.



it isn't a must to have a hide and it would look ugly in my tank anyway, would probably mess up the hole theme......



Bel711 said:


> I know NOTHING about keeping frogs, I dont know what they need to be happy etc, but i have to say, Frogboy, that enclosure looks awesome! To me that looks like a lovely display tank, & id be proud to have that sitting in my house! If they need hides, could u just add a hollow log maybe?



thanks Bel, it is not a must have for frogs (hides)

the hollow log wouldn't go with the theme anyway.........



Chris1 said:


> thats a beautiful enclosure frogboy!!
> im very impressed!!
> 
> thanks Chris, it really stands out from ordinary ones.....


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks Chris, it really stands out from ordinary ones.....[/QUOTE]


to be honest, i think your cage is 'ordinary'
i dont find it natural enough,
each to their own!


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok I havea certain friend who keeps loads of litoria, and this is what he has to say word for word about this thread (I showed him a link) nobody get offended as this isnt me speaking:

frogs are easy. Humidity, and clean water plus UV. Live plants are optional and if they have no artfiicial fertilizers your frogs will be fine. 
I use a worm water to feed my plants.
There is no right set up. 
Go as simple as you want with a tub or a decked live enclosure. 

Just provide humidity, something to climb on, clean water and UV. 
Feeding them individually untill you feel you "know" them better.
All basic litoria are the same as well.
Also, frogboys enclosure is not a bad setup but it could have branches for climbing plus the pebbles should be ingested


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 16, 2011)

im setting up an AWESOME 3ft tree frog (probs just daintys) with fish at the bottom and going to make it REALLY nice so stay tuned 

one of my old Gtf juvie tank......


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 16, 2011)

Big green and gray tree frogs are really appealing and friendly looking critters.

Hard not to like them.

Would love to have a couple as pets only the croaking all night would drive us mad I think. They'd have to live in an enclosure that's not inside the house.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 16, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Big green and gray tree frogs are really appealing and friendly looking critters.
> 
> Hard not to like them.
> 
> Would love to have a couple as pets only the croaking all night would drive us mad I think. They'd have to live in an enclosure that's not inside the house.


Grays are actually Peron's Tree Frogs, _Litoria peronii_​.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 16, 2011)

My favourite frogs are Pseudophryne. They are really easy to keep if you never want to see the frog. I find them and other similar things like, Upes, Philoria and such much prettier than any of those ugly green blobs that most frog people like. (No don't get irritated I said ugly I just mean not as pretty as my little brown frogs.)


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 16, 2011)

Ground frogs are the best Geck, but they don't get all that big.
Barred Frogs however are biggish ground frogs -- they're an exception.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well yes I would say Mixophyes iteratus are Australias largest frog so obviously they are an exception. How about some of the big Limnos though e.g. terrareginae, interioris?? Plenty of decent sized ground frogs up to about a RETF size, just not so many GTF size. I like little frogs anyway.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 14, 2012)

*frog facts*

Thank you every one for your information.I want to add some Frog Facts.Frogs are found in every corner of the world, where there is little water present. They are ugly looking creature not liked by many. Students of the medical start learning dissection on the frogs first because their digestive system and some other systems resemble humans. Some frog species are so tiny that they occupy place on one human nail but they are extremely poisonous as well.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 15, 2012)

Well i must say im back for those who wondered where i went lol (probably no one).

I have came back with MORE species of frogs and a new enclosure.

Well instead of talking about it ill show the lot of you!

Enjoy!!!

This is the enclosure.





This is the frogs that are in it atm.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 15, 2012)

Froggiestyle said:


> Well i must say im back for those who wondered where i went lol (probably no one).
> 
> I have came back with MORE species of frogs and a new enclosure.
> 
> ...


Hey Froggie. I came back with more species myself. I am looking at getting even more but that never flies well... see what I did there? are you loving the Peron's or what such fast growing frogs. I was lucky enough to see a few on my trip to NSW even got a few pictures along with the Shoalhaven zoo they were the highlight of my trip. For those of you who have never heard of Shoalhaven Zoo its certainly worth the visit if you find yourself near there. Some great herp talks and some interesting keeping ideas.

here are some in their natural habitat.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...1077314883_764769882_8339184_1932437032_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...81076554883_764769882_8339178_437911503_n.jpg


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but there are a few points to be made...

If live plants give frogs diseases, why do wild frogs not get sick from all the live plants they come in contact with on a daily basis? If you think it might somehow be caused by the plants being enclosed... Google any overseas frog keeping group or retailer. Their set-ups almost always have live plants and the retailers sell a wide selection of live plants specifically for frog vivariums. 

Australian frogs are essentially terrestrial. I don't think any of the few exceptions are kept. So what does this mean? Our frogs to do not need a pond of water in which to live. They will not live in it and to force them to do is wrong as they will suffer accordingly. They only need an area of sufficient moisture to rehydrate, which is most easily provided via a water bowl. A large body of water is only require when breeding. If you do have the bottom of the enclosure as a pond, so long as there is plenty of areas for perching above it and maybe the odd island or two, the frogs will be fine.

Poison Dart frogs are believed to derive their poison from certain bugs that eat poisonous plants, like ants, termites, beetles and mites. The frogs retain the poison and move it to their skin. When kept in captivity and fed typical captive food, they loose eventually lose their poison and can be handled with bare hands at no risk. Captive bred animals contain no toxins at all.

I have difficulty believing that Red-eyed Tree Frogs give other species a disease. I also have a mate who ha kept 6 RTFs together with Dainty Tree Frogs, for several years. last time I spoke to him they were all still doing fine.

Blue


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow a frog thread! Does anyone know of any breeders in the SE QLD district? I have a mate interested in buying some but he doesn't know where to start.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 17, 2012)

I dont know where to direct you, im in adelaide and we have frog breeders everywhere here.


----------



## james.5 (Feb 17, 2012)

I heard somewhere that when handling frogs you should wear gloves, is this just for wild frogs or all frogs? or is it just not neccessary?


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 18, 2012)

well for everything, if you have different species of frogs its best to either use gloves or wash your hands everytime you touch a different species of frog to stop decease from speading.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok, I'll bite.....it's just that I can't resist, I know I have a stupid sense of humour...but the answer to ... what do I need to have frogs....Ummmm....usually...tadpoles !!!  It's ok everyone, you can ignore me !!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 22, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Ok, I'll bite.....it's just that I can't resist, I know I have a stupid sense of humour...but the answer to ... what do I need to have frogs....Ummmm....usually...tadpoles !!!  It's ok everyone, you can ignore me !!



Argh not always depends if you buy them as "frogs"


----------



## melcoggio (Mar 28, 2012)

*heating help*

.


----------



## KristenJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's my frogs 
View attachment 245736
View attachment 245737
View attachment 245738
View attachment 245739
View attachment 245740
View attachment 245741
View attachment 245743
View attachment 245748


----------

